# Save the Freedom Fighters



## Frail_Hellion (Jan 15, 2018)

www.change.org: Sign the Petition


----------



## Frail_Hellion (Jan 15, 2018)

The Freedom Fighters, Sally Acorn especially, should have been incorporated into SEGA games a long time ago.

Since issue #0 I've watched the internet furry fandom grow alongside it. I wager that these characters are responsible for Sonic's continued popularity in the U.S.

To put it in perspective, this would be like My Little Ponies: Friendship is Magic trying to reboot without the Mane Six...


----------



## Frail_Hellion (Jan 15, 2018)

Sonic Scene | TSSZ News

In case anybody wants to keep updated...


----------



## Danyk3302 (Jan 16, 2018)

Frail_Hellion said:


> www.change.org: Sign the Petition


That is a good motivation


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 16, 2018)

They had to be sacrificed to the Devil for a good Sonic game, did you forget?


----------



## Rassah (Jan 27, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> They had to be sacrificed to the Devil for a good Sonic game, did you forget?



Oh, is that what explains Sonic Forces? I haven't had that much fun playing a Sonic game in a decade.


----------

